# Emotional or Physical Suggestibility?



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

I was told by my therapist I'm an "Emotional Suggestible". I'm like what? 
I guess it has to do with how you receive and process information and how you communicate. Seems to be the "Emotional" when given a compliment such as "you look nice today" would immediately question the compliment maybe just in their mind or even out loud. The "Physical" would just accept the compliment at face value no questions asked. 

Also, in reading over the two communication styles it seems to me people with SA may fall more in the "Emotional Suggestible" category because we get to the point without a lot of wordiness. The "Physical Suggestible" likes to talk with a lot of detail and cares less what others think. 

The two are determined at an early age when you were growing up. If you got a lot of mixed messages from your parents you tend to be ES and if you got more consistent messages from your parents you tend to be PS.

Not sure how all this fits in and if there is anything to this or just more to confuse the issue but I found it interesting. :nerd:


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I think I had the emotional thing more and recently (past year or two) got the physical thing because I do feel I've gotten mixed messages from my parents.


----------

